#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Реализация радужного тела.

## Вао

Не могли бы пояснить(по проще)  :Smilie:  о реализации радужного тела.
Как я понял этот процесс заключается в превращении материального тела в свет/энергию.

----------


## Митра

Почитайте "Капли Сердца Дхармакаи"и "Кристалл и Путь Света". Вряд ли это будет объяснение "попроще", но, видимо, здесь на такую тему никто распространяться не собирается. И правильно делают - есть обеты в учении, и о том немногом, что мы тут знаем и понимаем о такой реализации, лучше помолчать...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Если вы говорите "превращение материального тела в энергию", вы уже пробуете описать языком материальной двойственной реальности процесс выхода из материальной двойственной реальности.
Не выйдет  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если вы говорите "превращение материального тела в энергию", вы уже пробуете описать языком материальной двойственной реальности процесс выхода из материальной двойственной реальности.
> Не выйдет


В Учении очень многое описывается через слова. А такие трактовки можно встречать и в наставлениях современных учителей (о преобразовании тела, о том, что материя меняет свое качество).
Что же касается "преобразования тела", то в общем плане говорится не столько про материальное тело, сколько про очищение скандх. У Нагарджуны сказано например, что если нет клеш - не факт, что обрел реализацию. Потому что остались еще скандхи. А это значит, что еще есть возможность падения.
И тут вопрос относительно того, что это мало кто разъясняет, состоит даже не в   обязательствах самаи. Запретов как раз не так много. Особенно если почитать тексты на тибетском и санскрите, а не современные их трактовки.

----------

Torkwemada (19.01.2010), Уроил Зена (18.04.2018)

----------


## Митра

то есть, filoleg, по-Вашему, вполне допустимо рассуждать об основных принципах Учения по обретению радужного тела (речь идет не о практиках) в публичном форуме и с теми, кто не получал никаких разъяснений от своего Учителя по поводу такого Учения? Ведь тогда надо излагать сущностные понятия Ученя Дзогчен человеку, который, возможно,  не получал прямого введения и, возможно, хочет просто удовлетворить свой интеллектуальный голод.
Мой Учитель такой подход не приветствует. И такие разговоры для меня - нарушение самаи. Вы так не считаете?

Вовсе не имел в виду лично Вас, Вао Цзы. Говорю о ситуации вообще...

и Andrei Besedin правильно написал - это же не схема сборки лазера, чтобы ее на языке "двойственной реальности" излагать. В Дзогчене есть своя терминология и для практика Дзогчен она будет работать, объясняя ему (ей) принцип. А для не-практика будет только множить омрачения.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> то есть, filoleg, по-Вашему, вполне допустимо рассуждать об основных принципах Учения по обретению радужного тела (речь идет не о практиках) в публичном форуме и с теми, кто не получал никаких разъяснений от своего Учителя по поводу такого Учения? Ведь тогда надо излагать сущностные понятия Ученя Дзогчен человеку, который, возможно,  не получал прямого введения и, возможно, хочет просто удовлетворить свой интеллектуальный голод.


Некоторые моменты Учения можно разъяснять и на публичном форуме. И даже с теми, кто не получал учений от своего учителя, если будет польза в утранении омрачений у вопрошающего. Тем более что это не противоречит многим текстам из разных разделов Учения. Пока на моей памяти одно такое ограничения встречалось в Кюн дже гьял по. Тексты терма я не затрагиваю по разным причинам. В тантрах, которые есть в Кангьюре и Тенгьюре - такие ограничения также показываются не так  часто. 

А что касаемо разного рода информации, то можно выложить и ссылки на тексты ННР, которые уже многими выложены в инете :Smilie:  Там можно найти и материалы из семде и других разделов дзогчена.




> Мой Учитель такой подход не приветствует. И такие разговоры для меня - нарушение самаи. Вы так не считаете?


У Вас свой Учитель. Но Учение не является его достоянием. Его достоянием может быть только его понимание и реализация. Но Ваш учитель - не мой учитель. А что касается самаи. то доступность некоторых материалов я не считаю таким нарушением. Тем более, что это может противоречить более старым текстам и старым мастерам.




> и Andrei Besedin правильно написал - это же не схема сборки лазера, чтобы ее на языке "двойственной реальности" излагать. В Дзогчене есть своя терминология и для практика Дзогчен она будет работать, объясняя ему (ей) принцип. А для не-практика будет только множить омрачения.


Еще раз повторяюсь. Неоторые моменты учения разъяснять можно. А омрачения будут множиться только в том случае, если изложение материала происходит на основании понимания практиком своей ситуации, а не в том случае, если некий практик пытается исходить из нужд ворошающего и из его ситуации.
И это не вопрос терминологи, а вопрос понимания и реализации практика, который пытается изложить Учение для вопрошающего. В самой же терминологии гораздо больше общего с другими направлениями в буддизме, чем это принято говорить. И немногие учителя соглашаются с этим.


Извиняюсь, если сказал что-то, что вам в связи с Вашими обязательствами и их пониманием, может быть неприятно. Но укажите тексты (не современные) из различных собраний, где это может раскрываться. тогда может и мое понимание изменится. Можете указывать тексты как собраний школы Ньингма, так и Тенгьюр с Кангьюром. Эти тексты есть у меня в наличии. Могу почитать и посмотреть, что там написано.

----------

Torkwemada (19.01.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (08.07.2010)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

*filoleg:*



> В Учении очень многое описывается через слова.


"Субхути, как ты думаешь, проповедовал ли Так Приходящий какую-нибудь Дхарму?"

----------


## Митра

> Некоторые моменты Учения можно разъяснять и на публичном форуме. И даже с теми, кто не получал учений от своего учителя, если будет польза в утранении омрачений у вопрошающего<...>
> Еще раз повторяюсь. Неоторые моменты учения разъяснять можно...


Речь идет с самого начала постинга конкретно о тогел, а не "вообще". Какие моменты именно этого раздела учения Вы будете разъяснять? На основании чего - полученной Вами передачи и Вашей личной практики этого Учения, или из одних только текстов? 




> Извиняюсь, если сказал что-то, что вам в связи с Вашими обязательствами и их пониманием, может быть неприятно. Но укажите тексты (не современные) из различных собраний, где это может раскрываться.


То есть, где написано, что Учение по обретению радужного тела "не следует обсуждать в публичном форуме и с теми, кто не получал никаких разъяснений от своего Учителя по поводу такого Учения"? 

Не уверен, что в текстах как собраний школы Ньингма, так и Тенгьюр с Кангьюром есть такие наставления - и не могу привести Вам такой пример. 
Я только знаю, что современные учителя Дзогчен говорят об этом.

Для меня с моим пониманием вообще немыслима ситуация, чтобы в Тибете раньше публично обсуждали такие учения в кругу непрактикующих их людей. Даже общие принципы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Речь идет с самого начала постинга конкретно о тогел, а не "вообще". Какие моменты именно этого раздела учения Вы будете разъяснять? На основании чего - полученной Вами передачи и Вашей личной практики этого Учения, или из одних только текстов?


Личный опыт подойдет? Или понимание некоторых текстов по Учению? И не только в тёгал.




> То есть, где написано, что Учение по обретению радужного тела "не следует обсуждать в публичном форуме и с теми, кто не получал никаких разъяснений от своего Учителя по поводу такого Учения"?


Ну формулировку можно назвать и такой.
Вы бы нверное запретили говориь вообще про всё. Не так ли?

----------


## Карма Палджор

[quote=Митра]
Не уверен, что в текстах как собраний школы Ньингма, так и Тенгьюр с Кангьюром есть такие наставления - и не могу привести Вам такой пример. 
Я только знаю, что современные учителя Дзогчен говорят об этом.
[/quote=Митра]

Не уверен или таких текстов нет? Последнее предложение в цитате в счет не беру.
Тексты по тхёгал и трекчё в собраниях школы ньингма я встречал. Особо быльших ограничений там не было. Была только одна небольшая проблема - нужен был уже достаточно большой опыт и мудрость. Но без этих вещей даже мадхьямика може привести к падению в адские состояния. Так всё же - какой текст из древних? Я же уже говорил, что не говорю про современных мастеров. Или приведите список (хотя бы примерный) текстов, где про всё это может говориться. А пока я возьму текст по трекчё и изучу его еще раз повнимательнее.

----------


## Грег

> ...И это не вопрос терминологи, а вопрос понимания и реализации практика, который пытается изложить Учение для вопрошающего. В самой же терминологии гораздо больше общего с другими направлениями в буддизме, чем это принято говорить. И немногие учителя соглашаются с этим.


Отнюдь! Следует пользоваться терминами только в рамках традиций!
Значение терминов может значительно отличаться в рамках скажем Сутраяны и Дзогчен. На это обращает внимание ННР.

----------


## Грег

> ...Еще раз повторяюсь. Неоторые моменты учения разъяснять можно. А омрачения будут множиться только в том случае, если изложение материала происходит на основании понимания практиком своей ситуации, а не в том случае, если некий практик пытается исходить из нужд ворошающего и из его ситуации. ...


Можно конечно  :Smilie: , если некоторые.
Но постепенно прихожу к выводу, что нужно 10 раз подумать прежде чем что-то сказать.
И не потому, что оно вот такое тайное, или только для избранных, а потому, что может быть понято извращённо.
Вот вы, к примеру, считаете, что много общего в терминологии. Но ведь это не так! И для человека не практикующего учение или не изучающего его оно может быть неверно понято из-за того, что он пытается понять новое с помощью старых, понятных ему, терминов и понятий.
К примеру, разговоры о Дзогчен многих раздражают. Для кого-то это вообще ересь. Кого-то могут вообще столкнуть в сторону. В лучшем случае - это непонятное учение.
Так что рекомендую следовать чему-нибудь одному, а если вы считаете по-другому, то найдите учителя и поговорите с ним. (ни в коем разе не хочу вас в чём-то ограничивать, но лучше бы, ИМХО, интересоваться этим у компетентных, знающих учителей, потому как на форуме-то их нет  :Smilie:  ).

----------


## Грег

> Не могли бы пояснить(по проще)  о реализации радужного тела.
> Как я понял этот процесс заключается в превращении материального тела в свет/энергию.


По поводу природы радужного тела Намкай Норбу Ринпоче пишет: 

«Например, когда мы говорим, что какой-то учитель, реализованный мастер, проявил радужное тело, то для нас это подразумевает, что его тело исчезло в радужном свете. Но истинный смысл радужного тела не в том, что оно исчезает. Все мы думаем, будто радужное тело означает, что повсюду проявляются радуги и рисуем себе такую картину: из сердца, как из центра, во всех направлениях расходятся радужные лучи. И мы считаем, что это измерение Падмасамбхавы. Так мы представляем себе радужное тело. Но на самом деле радужное тело не такое. Как выглядит наше материальное тело? Какая у него форма? В радужном теле все остается точно таким, как было. Оно не исчезает и не становится другим телом, состоящим из радужного света. Просто оно проявляется не на материальном уровне, не в виде материального тела, а в виде пятицветных лучей. Например, обладая чистым видением, как у Падмасамбхавы, мы сумели бы узнать радужное тело Гуру Падмасамбхавы и не спутали бы его с Гарабом Дордже или Вималамитрой - мы поняли бы, что это именно он. Но если бы это был только центр и расходящиеся из него радужные лучи, мы не смогли бы понять, кто это. Радужное тело не остается на материальном уровне, но его облик, форма и всё остальное сохраняются прежними. Вот что называется радужным телом.»

----------

лесник (09.07.2010)

----------


## Митра

> По поводу природы радужного тела Намкай Норбу Ринпоче пишет:


Эта цитата не объясняет "процесс", о котором спрашивает Вао Цзы. Другие цитаты из учений Упадеши ННР объясняют весьма конкретно, но тогда придется говорить, используя термины Дзогчен Упадеши  и другие наставления(и объясняя их заодно). Вправе ли я объяснять, даже схематично,  сущностные понятия этих сокровенных учений? Полагаю, да, если человек получал передачу в моей линии. Если нет, лучше не стану. У каждого свой Учитель, своя линия передачи и своя ответственность перед линией.
Так что есть на русском книги, и те, кто их написал, знали, что делали, допустив их в общий доступ - это их ответственность перед их линией. В этих книгах есть ответы для интересующихся.




> Так всё же - какой текст из древних? Я же уже говорил, что не говорю про современных мастеров. Или приведите список (хотя бы примерный) текстов, где про всё это может говориться. А пока я возьму текст по трекчё и изучу его еще раз повнимательнее.


Так мы с Вами не договоримся - Вы просите "огласить список" древних текстов, а я не могу этого сделать, я учусь только у современных мастеров, потому что не могу получать Учение от древних Учителей - нет такой способности...
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

И еще раз - ИМО в древних текстах и не может быть ничего об этом. Такие учения получали избранные единицы, передавали их устно  (через соломинку на ушко) и часто в родовой линии. Неужели этим ученикам учителя должны были еще указывать - не болтай всуе.
Сейчас - да, надо. И указывают.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Отнюдь! Следует пользоваться терминами только в рамках традиций!
> Значение терминов может значительно отличаться в рамках скажем Сутраяны и Дзогчен. На это обращает внимание ННР.


Во-первых, это точка зрения данного конкретного человека, сторонником воззрений которого я не являюсь. Далее, разные мастера дают разные наставления. И только редкие из них могут превзойти ограничения традиции, в рамках которой они обучались. И еще. Я переводил разные тексты из сутр, тантр и попадались тексты из традиции дзогчен. Ну так вот. Там не было особо больших разногласий в смсле используемой терминологии. Еще ННР говорил, что невозможно востоковеду понять с певой и второй попытки такой текст как кюн дже гьял по. днако опыт показывает, что этот текст можно переводить имея даже базовую подготовку.

Может быть он пытается выстроить свою собственную традицию. Но это его действия. И еще. Я же говорил - приводите названия текстов, по которым можно проверить утверждение относительно дзогчена и прочего. А не современных авторов.

----------

Torkwemada (19.01.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Можно конечно , если некоторые.
> Но постепенно прихожу к выводу, что нужно 10 раз подумать прежде чем что-то сказать.


Помнится я там говорил и про мудрость.




> Вот вы, к примеру, считаете, что много общего в терминологии. Но ведь это не так! И для человека не практикующего учение или не изучающего его оно может быть неверно понято из-за того, что он пытается понять новое с помощью старых, понятных ему, терминов и понятий.


Буквально на днях перечитывал заново rd la gser zhun. По памяти - азногласий в терминологи снова не было. Просто ля техЮ кто занимается переводами было бы очень неплохо получать нормальное образование, которое не зацикливается на определенной терминологии и понимании.




> К примеру, разговоры о Дзогчен многих раздражают. Для кого-то это вообще ересь. Кого-то могут вообще столкнуть в сторону. В лучшем случае - это непонятное учение.


Когда в 97 году я изучал мадхьмику, то закрадывалось подозрение относительно други вариантов учения. Мадхьямика закономерно привела к дзогену и махамудре. Переход к сутрам здесь также был весьма несложен.




> Так что рекомендую следовать чему-нибудь одному, а если вы считаете по-другому, то найдите учителя и поговорите с ним.


Я занимаюсь переводами уже несколько лет. И получал относительно этого разъяснения от разных учителей. Но как перед этим говорил - немногие мастера обладают пониманием, которое не строится на ограничениях традиции. В плане ННР - ограничения также существуют.
За совет спасибо. Но если бы я не олучал таких разъяснений и не изучал соответствующие тексты, то такие утверждения не приводил бы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так мы с Вами не договоримся - Вы просите "огласить список" древних текстов, а я не могу этого сделать, я учусь только у современных мастеров, потому что не могу получать Учение от древних Учителей - нет такой способности...


Никто не запрещает изучать, в силу своих сил, и другие доступные тексты. Ворос не в связи с древними учителями, а в способностях к познанию в данной жизни и некоторой толики мудрости. Еще раз повторяю - названия текстов.





> И еще раз - ИМО в древних текстах и не может быть ничего об этом. Такие учения получали избранные единицы, передавали их устно  (через соломинку на ушко) и часто в родовой линии. Неужели этим ученикам учителя должны были еще указывать - не болтай всуе.
> Сейчас - да, надо. И указывают.


См. выше. Вы говорите с убеденностью, но не показываете названий. приведите названия, тогда можно будет говорить конкретнее. Сказки и легенды меня интересуют мало.

----------


## Миха

Филолег, Вы несколько раз намекали, что в учении ННР есть некие очень оригинальные моменты, выделяющие его из числа прочих наставников. А Вы можете привести какие-нибудь яркие примеры, значимые лично для Вас?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Филолег, Вы несколько раз намекали, что в учении ННР есть некие очень оригинальные моменты, выделяющие его из числа прочих наставников. А Вы можете привести какие-нибудь яркие примеры, значимые лично для Вас?


В данный момент я не намерен писать сюда по поводу всяких оргинальных моментов. Это в некоторой степени может оскорбить последователей ННР. И они всенееменно выскажутся. Прото скажу, что по некоторым причинам не яляюсь его последователем.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> За совет спасибо. Но если бы я не олучал таких разъяснений и не изучал соответствующие тексты, то такие утверждения не приводил бы.


Вы решили реализовать Радужное тело? Тогда вам не нужны никакие инструкции. Достаточно только определить время реализации  :Smilie: .
А если вам всё ещё нужны инструкции, то вам ИМХО до этого ещё далеко  :Smilie: .
Ввиду того, что Радужное тело - дело весьма отдалённого будущего, стоит ли о нём столько размышлять (хотя я могу и ошибаться, - возможно кто-то из присутствующих уже способен его реализовать  :Smilie:  )? Если будет способность его реализовать, то никаких объяснений уже не будет нужно (ИМХО).
Может лучше практиковать то, что более насущно в данный момент для конкретного индивида, и не забивать себе голову туманными перспективами? 
Или вы хотите написать инструкцию по реализации  :Smilie:  ?

ps. реализация Радужного тела не относится только к Упадёше, она возможна и в практиках Лонгде.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я занимаюсь переводами уже несколько лет. И получал относительно этого разъяснения от разных учителей. Но как перед этим говорил - немногие мастера обладают пониманием, которое не строится на ограничениях традиции. В плане ННР - ограничения также существуют.
> ...


Увидев суть учения, освободишься от любых ограничений...
Пока видишь ограничения, не поймёшь сути...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Буквально на днях перечитывал заново rd la gser zhun. По памяти - азногласий в терминологи снова не было. Просто ля техЮ кто занимается переводами было бы очень неплохо получать нормальное образование, которое не зацикливается на определенной терминологии и понимании.
> ...


Вы говорите о терминах или об их значении?

----------


## Митра

> Если будет способность его реализовать, то никаких объяснений уже не будет нужно (ИМХО).


Очень даже нужно. Вы просто не будете знать, как воспользоваться этой способностью без объяснений и наставлений.
Так же как и с состоянием Ати: способность есть у всех, но без объяснений и без передачи переживание этого состояния не распознать и тем более, не научиться пребывать в нем.

----------


## Митра

Filoleg, прошу простить, что привел Вашу цитату из другого поста.



> В данное время мне периодически прихдится заглядываь в различные собрания на тибетском языке (Кангьюр, Тенгьюр, собрания тантр школы Ньингма и пр.) для перевода различных текстов (сутр, тантр и терма). После этого часто пропадает желание получать различные передачи, слушать интепретацию Ученя ламами и прочее. Наверное плохо быть переводчиком.


Это тупик в текущей теме. У вас одно ограничение: пропало желание следовать "современным" Учителям. У меня - другое ограничение: пропало желание читать древние тексты - они ничего существенного моему воззрению не добавляют и не корректируют его. Имею в виду тексты по Дзогчен, переведенные с тибетского на русский и английский языки, поскольку сам не владею тибетским. Когда-то они были очень мне полезны, и я много читал их. Сейчас только ненасытный интеллект хочет их читать и читать.
Перехочет...
 :Wink: 
Именно поэтому я не буду искать в текстах подтверждение своим словам и предоставлять Вам список. Получать "толики мудрости" в учении без передачи - не для меня.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы говорите о терминах или об их значении?


Я говорю о значении, а не просто терминологии.

Митра, что касаемо современных учиетелей, то иногда некоторые учения я получаю. Но никто не отменял того, что учителя необхдоимо проверять. И никто не отменял того, что принимать на веру - не самый лучший вариант. Тем более, что мастера прошлого (вроде и Лонгченпа) также говорили о необходимости этого. Или вас Митра это не слишком устраивает?

Сергей (Ракитин). Главное достичь просветления.

----------


## Митра

@filoleg
не-а, не слишком устраивает.
"проверять" учителя нужно своей практикой, на основе собственного переживания.
А свой ум можно  тешить и таким, указанным Вами, способом, а не только в постингах.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> @filoleg
> не-а, не слишком устраивает.
> "проверять" учителя нужно своей практикой, на основе собственного переживания.
> А свой ум можно  тешить и таким, указанным Вами, способом, а не только в постингах.


А вот теперь можете смело перечитывать тексты Лонгченпы, Патрула Ринпоче, Ламримы различные. Там иногда пишут качества учителя, которые надо проверять. Одна проблема. Ученик должн быть уже достаточно подготовлен, чтобы это осуществить. И осуществляется проверка  именно качеств учитлея, его знания и прочее. Тексты надо не только прочитывать, но еще и обдумывать, Митра. А не только слушать лекции своего учителя. 
Всякое получение учения происходит в три стадии. И одна из них - размышление. Не злоупотребляйте незнанием текстов.
Далее, на некоторое время, я замолкаю. Будут вопросы - мылом или по аське. 

Свой ум можно тешить и таким способом "Мой учитель сказал так и не иначе", а остальные не правы. Митра - вы не правы. Читайте тексты и размышляйте над их сутью. Тогда будет и реализация.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Свой ум можно тешить и таким способом "Мой учитель сказал так и не иначе", а остальные не правы. Митра - вы не правы. Читайте тексты и размышляйте над их сутью. Тогда будет и реализация.


 :Smilie: 
Давайте определимся о чём мы с вами говорим! Если мы говорим в общем, от это одно, а если говорим о Дзогчен (а имено о Дзогченовских учения зашла речь), то это совершенно другое.
Правда, в случае Дзогчена, вам вряд ли  можно что-нибудь объяснить, пока вы уверены в однозначной трактовке терминов в разных учениях.
Если у вас способна возникнуть мысль наподобие - ""Мой учитель сказал так и не иначе", а остальные не правы. Митра - вы не правы." c. , то это не Дзогчен!!! Дзогчен начинается тогда, когда появляется способность не быть зацикленным на какой-либо идее. В том числе, и на идее чей учитель прав или не прав (моя ОЧЕНЬ ПРИБЛИЗИТЕЛЬНАЯ трактовка). И зацикленность на текстах тоже. Размышления над текстом может и привёт к реализации, но не в Дзогчен  :Smilie:  (ИМХО).

----------


## Грег

> Я говорю о значении, а не просто терминологии.


Тогда неудивительно, что уже может интересовать Радужное тело  :Smilie: .
Нет разницы в значении терминов - нет и разницы в учениях. Зачем тогда Дзогчен, если он говорит о том же, что и другие учения?



> Митра, что касаемо современных учиетелей, то иногда некоторые учения я получаю. Но никто не отменял того, что учителя необхдоимо проверять. И никто не отменял того, что принимать на веру - не самый лучший вариант. Тем более, что мастера прошлого (вроде и Лонгченпа) также говорили о необходимости этого. Или вас Митра это не слишком устраивает?


Нет доверия к учителю - нет и реализации...



> Сергей (Ракитин). Главное достичь просветления.


Не совсем согласен  :Smilie: . Если мы продолжаем разговор о Дзогчене и в частности о Радужном теле, то любая поставленная Цель не привёдёт к просветлению. Избавление же привязанности от любых целей способно на это. 
Хотя...  :Smilie:  :Smilie: , я уже говорю ересь, о которой нужно 10 раз  :Smilie:  подумать прежде чем здесь сказать.
Всё большое ИМХО!

----------


## Грег

> Очень даже нужно. Вы просто не будете знать, как воспользоваться этой способностью без объяснений и наставлений.
> Так же как и с состоянием Ати: способность есть у всех, но без объяснений и без передачи переживание этого состояния не распознать и тем более, не научиться пребывать в нем.


Радужное тело - это не цель! ИМХО!
Это метод ухода из этой жизни (и не единственный), возможный только для реализовавшего существа. Пока нет реализации, нет смысла говорить ни о каком Радужном теле, достаточно знать о такой возможности. Пока нет реализации, то сколько о нём не размышляй и сколько не стремись к нему - ничего не выйдет, а время будет потеряно.
ИМХО, лучше заниматься своей реализацией, а не стремлением к Радужному телу и размышлениям о нём. Обретёте реализацию - не будет никаких проблем с Радужным телом. Даже мыслей о нём не возникнет  :Smilie: , оно само к вам придёт.
Вот такое ИМХО!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тогда неудивительно, что уже может интересовать Радужное тело .
> Нет разницы в значении терминов - нет и разницы в учениях. Зачем тогда Дзогчен, если он говорит о том же, что и другие учения?


Значения различаются не настолько сильно. Сильно они различаются только в случае отсутствия мудрости и хоть какого-то знания текстов. Все же в этом знании есть необходимость. Как то например еще - для проверки того, правильно ли продвигаешься по пути. Чтоже касается собственно рализации радужного тела, то это не является для меня самоцелью.
Учения, как и дзогчен, создавались  в соответствии с ситуацией на момент их появления и для нужд соответствующих существ. Что самое смешное, ко многим терма это тоже относится.
 А что касаемо терминологии и значения, то я перевожу для нужд  других разныые текста, в том числе и дзогченовские. Так что терминология (если ее не придумывает для своих нужд какой-нибудь наставник) для меня известна. Причем и на уровне сутры. и на уровне тантры (как то дзогчен и прочее).




> Нет доверия к учителю - нет и реализации...


Тоже не факт. Есть старые наставления, которые мало кто пытается изучать. А зря.




> Если мы продолжаем разговор о Дзогчене и в частности о Радужном теле, то любая поставленная Цель не привёдёт к просветлению. Избавление же привязанности от любых целей способно на это. 
> Хотя... , я уже говорю ересь, о которой нужно 10 раз  подумать прежде чем здесь сказать.


Разговор продолжить можно.  Но есть один момент. Тот человек, который задал первый вопрос, скорее всего натолкнулся на стену непонимания со стороны последователей дзогчена. И лучше бы ему посоветовали то чтиво, котрое просветит его хоть в малейшей степени, вместо того чтобы говорить, чтобы он не совался без соответствующих разъяснений.
А то как не пришлось "на коленке" переводить текста и посылать ему.

Так что для продолжения разговора требовалось бы и отсутствие привязанности к определенному учителю, учению и цели. Если конечно говорить о непредвзятом подходе. Но на данный момент, как мне видится, это не вполне возможно.




> Всё большое ИМХО!


Чувствуется.
И все же. На некотрое время я замолкаю. Поизучаю неспеша семде, лонгче и меннагде. Вкупе с остальными классми учения дзогчен.

Пока.

----------


## Грег

> Значения различаются не настолько сильно. Сильно они различаются только в случае отсутствия мудрости и хоть какого-то знания текстов.


Вы считаете, что обладаете достаточной мудростью?



> Чтоже касается собственно рализации радужного тела, то это не является для меня самоцелью.


А что для вас цель?



> Учения, как и дзогчен, создавались  в соответствии с ситуацией на момент их появления и для нужд соответствующих существ. Что самое смешное, ко многим терма это тоже относится.


Кто такие "соответствующие существа"?



> А что касаемо терминологии и значения, то я перевожу для нужд  других разныые текста, в том числе и дзогченовские. Так что терминология (если ее не придумывает для своих нужд какой-нибудь наставник) для меня известна. Причем и на уровне сутры. и на уровне тантры (как то дзогчен и прочее).


Т.е разницы никакой нет в учениях?



> Нет доверия к учителю - нет и реализации...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Тоже не факт. Есть старые наставления, которые мало кто пытается изучать. А зря.


Т.е ни учитель, ни то, что он передаёт не важно. Достаточно почитать книгу. Так?




> Разговор продолжить можно.  Но есть один момент. Тот человек, который задал первый вопрос, скорее всего натолкнулся на стену непонимания со стороны последователей дзогчена.


Ну так может быть лучше спросить у "того человека, который задал первый вопрос" о том на что он натолкнулся и что ему хотели сказать "последователи дзогчена" ? Зачем вы за него додумываете?



> И лучше бы ему посоветовали то чтиво, котрое просветит его хоть в малейшей степени, вместо того чтобы говорить, чтобы он не совался без соответствующих разъяснений.


Просветить в чём? В достжении Радужного тела?
Вы считаете, что люди, не способные реализовать Радужное тело способны объяснить ему его достижение?  :Smilie: 



> А то как не пришлось "на коленке" переводить текста и посылать ему.


Ну так помогите ему и другим заодно. Переведите, раз вы считаете, что современные учителя не способны это сделать.  :Smilie:  
А то, я вот, к примеру, не способен реализовать Радужное тело  :Smilie:  И не могу ничего рассказать и по тибетски не читаю.



> Так что для продолжения разговора требовалось бы и отсутствие привязанности к определенному учителю, учению и цели. Если конечно говорить о непредвзятом подходе. Но на данный момент, как мне видится, это не вполне возможно.


А почему вы решили, что разговор предвзят? Скажите, пожалуйста, кто и к какому определенному учителю привязан, какому учению и, какой цели? Приведите знакомый вам текст, где бы говорилось то, что говорите вы.




> Чувствуется.
> И все же. На некотрое время я замолкаю. Поизучаю неспеша семде, лонгче и меннагде. Вкупе с остальными классми учения дзогчен.
> Пока.


Удачи!
Желаю быстрой реализации! (Без шуток)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Sorry. Sm. privat.

----------


## Роман Солнцев

Реализация Рудужного тела(алмазного тела, тела света, тело нашего истинного "Я") как цель и достижение состояния Будды встречал в разных направлениях.  Не только в буддизме, но это также конечная цель даосской йоги.
  Только тело света может войти в алмазный мир будд безграничного света и совершенной радости. Этот свет будды видят всевидящим Оком Будды.

  Но также знаю, что есть направления буддизма, которые не согласны с такой позицией. Почему? 

Также вопрос: Почему Всевидящее Око Будды, не упоминается во многих школах буддизма? Как буддто совершенное тело будды слепо и глухо, и должно полагаться лишь на глаза иллюзорного ограниченного физического тела, которое дальше своего носа ничего не видит.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Реализация Рудужного тела(алмазного тела, тела света, тело нашего истинного "Я") как цель и достижение состояния Будды встречал в разных направлениях.  Не только в буддизме, но это также конечная цель даосской йоги.


 Реализация Радужного тела существует только в Дзогчене. Алмазное (наверное, ваджрное?) тело, тело света, тело нашего истинного "Я" (не знаю, что это такое) — НЕ синонимы Радужному телу. Далее по Вашему тексту - чушь (извините - ничего личного).

----------


## Роман Солнцев

> Реализация Радужного тела существует только в Дзогчене. Алмазное (наверное, ваджрное?) тело, тело света, тело нашего истинного "Я" (не знаю, что это такое) — НЕ синонимы Радужному телу. Далее по Вашему тексту - чушь (извините - ничего личного).


  Все это синонимы и одно и тоже. Алмазное также называют как нерушимое.
Вот например еще 2 школы навскидку не говоря о других которые знаю но не пишу так как даосизм и др. хотя и связаны с буддизмом но на этом форуме запрещено их цитировать. 




> Будда Безграничного Света 
> [Тиб. Опаме, Санскр.Амитабха]  Дхьяни-будда, глава Лотосового  Будда-семейства. Сферой его ума является  Чистая Страна высочайшей радости  Девачен. 
> 
> http://www.buddhism.ru/glossary/dict02.php
> Это из буддизма алмазного пути
> Линия Карма Кагью





> Линия японской школы Сингон
> Сутры Алмазной Вершины представляет статический, потенциальный аспект вселенной, представленный обитателями мандалы Алмазного Мира. В ней достаточно подробно описаны все особенности центрального фрагмента («придела»)[14] — «Собрания Совершенного Тела» 
> 
> … Почитаемый Миром окончательно входит в ваджра–самадхи радости всех татхагат, производит праджня–самая наивысшей, предельной радости всех татхагат и полностью заполняет мир рожденных существ. Поскольку обретают и используют всю радость, все спокойствие и восторг, начинается превосходный танец всех татхагат; поскольку обретают плод наипобедоноснейшего аромата сиддхи, эта Алмазная Радость становится Маха–Бодхисаттвой Повелителем Радости.
> алмазное самадхи, само по себе производит самая яркого света всех татхагат или тело Алмазной Радости.
> Тело, [в действительности] не имеющее обликов,
> Способно стать наивысшим Алмазным Телом.


 Так что как видите ваше только в Дзогчене -  ошибочно, как и др. названное чушью.

----------


## Грег

> ...
>  Так что как видите ваше только в Дзогчене -  ошибочно, как и др. названное чушью.


"Радужное тело" - результат специфической практики Дзогчена (не всех! практик Дзогчена).
И для реализации совсем необязательно достигать "Радужного тела".

----------


## Святослав

Про даосизм подтверждаю, в китайской алхимии высшее достижение - тело света, огненное тело. 

В целом тема больше похожа на выяснение отношений, чем на обсуждение чего-то дельного =)

----------


## К Дордже

> Не могли бы пояснить(по проще)  о реализации радужного тела.
> Как я понял этот процесс заключается в превращении материального тела в свет/энергию.


А что тут пояснять? берете свою руку, делаете один щелчок большим и указательным пальцами и реализуете тело света, чего уж проще то, расплюнуть....  :Kiss: 

Ну а если по теме.... Человек при медитации учится настраивать свое сознание на лад с Миром Будд, представим что настроил на секунду и попал Туда в их мир на секунду (не территориально, а качественно), потом учится увеличивать время пребывания в том мире/состоянии... Учится действовать и находить Там источник Питания, Энергию для существования своего Сознания без энергии физ.тела. Сейчас наше сознание получает энергию от тела (пища, вода, солнце у солнцеедов). Если человек не успел найти в течение жизни физ.тела Там энергию, или нашёл но не успел научится ею пользоваться, тогда физическое тело умирает и сознание по законам мироздания идёт на следующий круг перерождения. А если практик понимает, что не сможет освоиться Там за эту жизнь физ.тела, тогда он может многократно снизить жизнедеятельность своего тела, как сделал, например, Хамбо-лама Итигелов и учиться понемногу.... Сознание практикует Там получая энергию от физ.тела Здесь...Его сознание уже может находится, например, в раю Амитабхи, кто знает.... И прикол в том, что Там вроде как нет времени(или другие временно/качественные интервалы), и одна секунда здесь может быть вечностью Там. Наверно большой простор для практики....  :Smilie: 

Ну так вот. А тот практик, который научился Там существовать, уже не нуждается в физическом теле и переводит все физические клетки своего физ.тела на ступень выше, в духовную форму существования(при этом процессе виден свет, радуга)... Реализованное Сознание забирает всех своих "подопечных" с собой, на дальнейшую эволюцию...

Все мы не раз слышали такое утверждение, что организм человека – это своеобразная вселенная в миниатюре, и все клетки нашего организма эволюционируют вместе с нами и мы(наш разум, сознание) являемся для них своеобразным Творцом, они там живут, капошатся по своим законам, рождаются, умирают, общаются друг с другом, там всякие эритроциты, лейкоциты, тромбоциты... трудятся, выполняют свои функции, защищают свою "вселенную в миниатюре"(тело) от вторжения всяких вирусов, ну и т.д. и т.п. Может даже молятся на нас...  :EEK!: 

На высоких ступенях эволюции Будд (нирвана, паринирвана, махапаринирвана и т.д.) Сознание начинает творить Галактики, Вселенные и т.д....
Все Существа в нашей вселенной(галактики, звезды, планеты, растения, насекомые, животные, люди) являются клеточками Одного Огромного МегаСознания, в традиции буддизма его называют Будда Вайрочана... И мы эволюционируем вместе с ним.
Выходит так, что когда-то (в других пространственно-временных континуумах), Он тоже был в физическом теле (не обязательно в человеческом) реализовал Тело Света, и забрал все свои клетки физ.тела с собой для дальнейшей эволюции... 
_(может быть, давным-давно, Он также как и мы сидел на форумах  и выспрашивал методику реализации Тела Света )_. Кто знает- кто знает?!!!

*Цытата из книги Джамгона Конгтрула - Мириады миров:*
_Вайрочана ... олицетворяет чистоту формы — той формы, которая объемлет всю вселенную. В грандиозности этой космологии можно убедиться на примере ее положения о том, что в каждой поре тела Вайрочаны проявляются бесчисленные мировые системы, а в каждом атоме этих миров заключается бесконечное множество других миров и образов Вайрочаны. Каждый из образов Вайрочаны, в свою очередь, содержит в себе бесчисленных будд и бесчисленные поля будд. Вайрочана объемлет всю вселенную, а вся вселенная образует Вайрочану._


ps. Ну а методики "Реалезация Радужного Тела за полгода"  :Big Grin:  у меня нет.
Хотя краем уха слышал о потерянной методике "мгновенной реализации", как я понял она не относится к дзогчену(с одним щелчком пальцев). Мы ведь понимаем что до дзогчена надо пройти много других практик и жизней, а в "мгновенной реализации" Сознание сразу переносится Туда и уже от туда познает законы мироздания, сверху-вниз, без перерождений, а нам приходится много раз перерождаться, накапливать заслуги, чтоб дорасти до дзогчена, получается что снизу вверх...
Хотя может быть это вымысел, даже не помню где про это вычитал... Но помню что там говорилось что практика потеряна, значит это не дзогчен был. Хотя кто его знает...

pps. только не называйте меня "сказочником"  :Smilie: , эта информация не только из буддийских источников.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Жесть какая...

----------


## К Дордже

> Жесть какая...


Согласен... Жизнь иногда бывает жестокой!!! 
_ps: а поконкретнее ?_

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> _ps: а поконкретнее ?_


А конкретней учитесь у Учителей. В Дхарме нет никаких восторженных фантазий про эволюции, мегасознания, а все очень конкретно.

----------


## К Дордже

> А конкретней учитесь у Учителей. В Дхарме нет никаких восторженных фантазий про эволюции, мегасознания, а все очень конкретно.


Как это нет? Мириады миров почитайте...
_ps. ответьте лучше на вопрос топикстартера.._

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Как это нет? Мириады миров почитайте...


 А вот так вот нет. За всем, что там написано, подразумеваются конкретные вещи. Мысль конкретна, наше физическое тело конкретно, все, что реализуется в ходе практики Дхармы, также конкретно. А чья-то восторженность это попытка убежать, а не разбираться с тем, что есть.



> _ps. ответьте лучше на вопрос топикстартера.._


А на этот вопрос кроме того, что это возвращение всех грубых элементов к их изначальному состоянию, больше нечего отвечать.

----------


## К Дордже

> А вот так вот нет. За всем, что там написано, подразумеваются конкретные вещи. Мысль конкретна, наше физическое тело конкретно, все, что реализуется в ходе практики Дхармы, также конкретно. А чья-то восторженность это попытка убежать, а не разбираться с тем, что есть.
> А на этот вопрос кроме того, что это возвращение всех грубых элементов к их изначальному состоянию, больше нечего отвечать.


Как вам будет угодно.... :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

> Не могли бы пояснить(по проще)  о реализации радужного тела.
> Как я понял этот процесс заключается в превращении материального тела в свет/энергию.


Вот здесь показано, как это бывает.

----------

Алексей Каверин (25.04.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Вот здесь показано, как это бывает.


Короче говоря этот метод основан на видеомонтаже :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

*Дабба сутта: О Даббе Маллапутте I
Уд 8.9*

Я слышал, что однажды Благословенный пребывал рядом с Саваттхи, в роще Джеты, в монастыре Анатхапиндики. И тогда Достопочтенный Дабба Маллапутта отправился к Благословенному и, по прибытии, поклонившись, сел рядом. Затем он обратился к Благословенному: «Настало время для моего окончательного Освобождения, О Благословенный!»

«Тогда поступай, Дабба, так, как считаешь нужным».

Достопочтенный Дабба Маллапутта, поднявшись со своего сиденья, поклонился Благословенному, и, обойдя его справа, взмыл в воздух со скрещенными ногами. Войдя в свойство огня и выйдя из него, он полностью освободился. Когда Дабба Маллапутта взмыл в воздух со скрещенными ногами и вошёл в свойство огня и вышел из него, полностью освободившись, его тело настолько сильно сожглось, что не осталось ни праха, ни копоти. Подобно тому, как масло или топлёное масло сгорает и растрачивается, не оставляя ни сажи, ни копоти, то точно также, когда Дабба Маллапутта взмыл в воздух со скрещенными ногами, вошёл в свойство огня и вышел из него, полностью освободившись, его тело настолько сильно сожглось, что не осталось ни праха, ни копоти.

Затем, осознав значимость этого, Благословенный произнёс:

«Тело уничтожено,
Восприятие прекращено,
Боль и восторг полностью растрачены,
Формации успокоены:
Сознание угасло».

----------

Дондог (13.07.2016), Тант (27.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Только это не радужное тело получилось. Это - самосожжение.

----------

Алексей Каверин (25.04.2012), Артем Тараненко (25.04.2012), Дондог (13.07.2016), Ярослав Бельцов (30.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Только это не радужное тело получилось. Это - самосожжение.


"_его тело настолько сильно сожглось, что не осталось ни праха, ни копоти._"
Видимо сдесь зацепился, посчитав что сдесь огонь метафора света

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Только это не радужное тело получилось. Это - самосожжение.


*Дабба сутта: О Даббе Маллапутте II
Уд 8.10*
_
Я слышал, что однажды Благословенный пребывал рядом с Саваттхи, в роще Джеты, в монастыре Анатхапиндики. И там он обратился к монахам: «Монахи!»

«Да, учитель».

Благословенный сказал: «Когда Дабба Маллапутта взмыл в воздух со скрещенными ногами, вошёл в свойство огня и вышел из него, полностью освободившись - его тело так сильно сгорело, что не осталось ни праха, ни копоти. Подобно тому, как масло или топлёное масло сгорает и растрачивается, не оставляя ни сажи, ни копоти, то точно также, когда Дабба Маллапутта взмыл в воздух со скрещенными ногами, вошёл в свойство огня и вышел из него, полностью освободившись, его тело настолько сильно сожглось, что не осталось ни праха, ни копоти».

Затем, осознав значимость этого, Благословенный произнёс:

«Подобно тому, как нет возможности указать на место [нынешнего нахождения] огня,
Что постепенно угас, когда сюда ударили молотом [кузнеца],
То точно также невозможно указать на местонахождение того,
Кто правильно освобождён -
Кто переплыл океан чувственных оков -
Кто достиг непоколебимого блаженства»._

Сдесь Будда провёл парраллель между невоможностью указать на место угасшего огня, так же как невозможно указать на место освободившегося. Если дать себе волю дорисовать картину, то, то чего нету нигде то есть везьде одновременно, а чего нету нигде и что есть веде одновременно если не ясность? Так я зацепился.

----------


## Топпер

Здесь речь о метафоре огня в том же смысле, что и в случае с Ниббаной. Т.е. как невозможно указать место, куда ушёл потухший огонь, также невозможно указать место где находится ушедший в Ниббану.

----------

Алексей Каверин (25.04.2012), Федор Ф (26.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Вот здесь показано, как это бывает.


Спасибо большое за эти песни, слушаю уже несколько дней подряд

----------


## Georgiy

> Только это не радужное тело получилось. Это - самосожжение.


Скажите, пожалуйста, имеет смысл спрашивать о консолидированной точке зрения, оценке тхеравадинами радужного тела? Что это такое для Тхеравады?

----------


## Оюн

Чем больше точек зрения по одному и томуже предмету, тем лудше (для разностороннего изучения его), если они исходят от компетентных по этому вопросу лиц, в итоге истинное воззрение может быть описано лишь Теми, Кто разрешил на практике сей великий опыт ( коих единици), вот Их воззрения и должны являтся для нас основополагающими. А для Тхеравады оценка реализации в радужном теле не корректна лишь в той мере, в какой практика дзогчена параллельна практике Тхеравады, но нельзя исключать осведомлённость ( и даже больше!) отдельных представителей Тхеравады в практиках и реализациях  других буддийских традициях.

----------

Дондог (13.07.2016), Майя П (06.05.2012)

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Что же касается "преобразования тела", то в общем плане говорится не столько про материальное тело, сколько про очищение скандх. У Нагарджуны сказано например, что если нет клеш - не факт, что обрел реализацию. Потому что остались еще скандхи.


А есть те буддисты, с кем можно практически поговорить о преобразованиях тела, связанных с внутренними огненными процессами? В моем случае эти преобразования ритмично начались три года назад и сейчас они текут практически круглосуточно, по утрам особенно болезненно, динамика течения процессов в не материальном теле за три года то же выросла, то на что уходило раньше пол месяца к примеру, проходит цикл процесса за одно утро, день и напряжение внутреннего огня нарастает. Обычно начинается процесс с воззжения в районе солнечного сплетения, при сильных напряжениях и болях, приходится его модерировать приложением лития (литиевый аккумулятор смартфона), что помогает практически всегда снимать чрезмерные огни, затем поднимается огонь выше на уровне Чаши (Сердца) легких и то же бывает очень болезненным, плечи так вообще горят постоянно и круглосуточно но ровно, уже пол года как без падения потока огня, затем он достигает горла и головы, но пока на уровне головы сильных напряжений не было, хоть огонь и вызывает иногда головную боль как сегодня например. Ритмичный цикл блока внутреннего огня завершается часто глубокой не объяснимой внутренней тоской вызывающей слезы иногда и проявлением глубокого сострадания ко всему что есть.  И затем в основном с утра опять начинается новый цикл, и течение их (циклов) бывает разной интенсивности, наполнения.  Если есть те, кто сталкивался с такими подобными реальными внутренними огненными процессами, прошу поделиться опытом по работе с ними в рамках буддийской практики.

----------


## Алсу

> о преобразованиях тела, связанных с внутренними огненными процессами


Так это Туммо, по нему есть много источников. Возможно регламентированная и проверенная практика и позволит избежать вопросов.
Помню из дзогченпа, кто то сидел в туммо и пещера всегда была теплая (даже парила).

----------

